# BF rda's



## Viper_SA

With all the Drip boxes popping up, as well as other squonkers, which vendors have BF rda's in stock? Surely the market has grown enough to warrant stocking BF atties. Specifically 14, 16 and 18mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## kevkev

Yes please. Subbed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Definitely following this one.
I always prefer to spend money with the local vendors...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Not one vendor reply? No future plans or orders on the horizon? Geez


----------



## Raslin

Here we go again. Luckily my rouges work on the drip box.


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> Not one vendor reply? No future plans or orders on the horizon? Geez


Dont even f!!!! get me started.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just going to tag some of the vendors

@JakesSA , any BF RDAs or any on the horizon?
@Mari and @BigB - you still got any Cyclones? Planning on any other BF RDAs
@KieranD , @capetocuba - any BF RDAs on your side?

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Just going to tag some of the vendors
> 
> @JakesSA , any BF RDAs or any on the horizon?
> @Mari and @BigB - you still got any Cyclones? Planning on any other BF RDAs
> @KieranD , @capetocuba - any BF RDAs on your side?


@Silver, do you want a Cyclone BF atty?


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> Just going to tag some of the vendors
> 
> @JakesSA , any BF RDAs or any on the horizon?
> @Mari and @BigB - you still got any Cyclones? Planning on any other BF RDAs
> @KieranD , @capetocuba - any BF RDAs on your side?


Hi guys, we don't have any currently and none arriving. We can certainly look for future shipments

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

I have some Trolls 2 silver and black, Freakshow white, Indestructible silver black, Ice3 silver and I think there are some CLT IVs still, any of which can be modified. 


Oh yes, some Tsunami's too ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Just going to tag some of the vendors
> 
> @JakesSA , any BF RDAs or any on the horizon?
> @Mari and @BigB - you still got any Cyclones? Planning on any other BF RDAs
> @KieranD , @capetocuba - any BF RDAs on your side?



Hi @Silver ...are the cycloned good flavour bf's? want to get one for my leprechaun.


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Silver ...are the cycloned good flavour bf's? want to get one for my leprechaun.



@incredible_hullk all the little atties have great flavour... any of them would be happy on the Leprechaun. 

Reomiser 2
Cyclone
Hornet
Divo
Little Origin 16

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> @incredible_hullk all the little atties have great flavour... any of them would be happy on the Leprechaun.
> 
> Reomiser 2
> Cyclone
> Hornet
> Divo
> Little Origin 16



thanks so much @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

incredible_hullk said:


> Hi @Silver ...are the cycloned good flavour bf's? want to get one for my leprechaun.



Definitely, @incredible_hullk 
The cyclone is good for flavour

Normal cap for MTL and cyclops cap for lung hit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I really wish someone would stock stuff like the OL16 and NoName atties locally. The NoFear atty looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I really wish someone would stock stuff like the OL16 and NoName atties locally. The NoFear atty looks like a winner to me.



The O16 is a piece of cake to order from Germany... I have ordered from them twice and it arrives in no time...


----------



## Viper_SA

I just don't like the uncertainty of the import taxes and stuff @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Viper_SA said:


> I just don't like the uncertainty of the import taxes and stuff @Rob Fisher



The last time I don't think I paid anything other than the price and the courier.... but I hear you.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Viper_SA said:


> With all the Drip boxes popping up, as well as other squonkers, which vendors have BF rda's in stock? Surely the market has grown enough to warrant stocking BF atties. Specifically 14, 16 and 18mm



hi @Viper_SA 

i see vapedecadence has 2x cyclones in stock but no air flow control in stock. they also stock spares.


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> hi @Viper_SA
> 
> i see vapedecadence has 2x cyclones in stock but no air flow control in stock. they also stock spares.


I drilled two of my cyclones out, two 2mm holes, and build dual coils, good vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have 5 Cyclones. Variety would just be nice. Also, not always having to mod existing 22mm atties, but having BF dedicated rda's available

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Let me leave this here:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...e-16-bottom-fed-pre-order?variant=26029664710

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Ouch


----------



## SAVapeGear

Viper_SA said:


> Ouch


Ouch is the reason why Vendors don't stock Rare and limited Edition BF Atties.


----------



## Viper_SA

SAVapeGear said:


> Ouch is the reason why Vendors don't stock Rare and limited Edition BF Atties.



I disagree completely. Many new tanks are clkse to R700 each. Roughly the price of a Cyclone atty. Not all BF atties are limited editions etc.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Viper_SA said:


> I disagree completely. Many new tanks are clkse to R700 each. Roughly the price of a Cyclone atty. Not all BF atties are limited editions etc.


That is why this is the last and only atty one will ever buy.

Trust me.Had them all.

I know it is an expensive item.Not for everyone.Not mass produced.

But it is just the best out there.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Viper_SA said:


> I disagree completely. Many new tanks are clkse to R700 each. Roughly the price of a Cyclone atty. Not all BF atties are limited editions etc.


I didn't mean to get my first Disagree from you on the forum.There is many cheap and clone stuff out there.

I was just referring to Limited Edition BF attys.(To the Ouch comment)


----------



## Christos

Viper_SA said:


> Ouch


The OL16 is in my opinion a great atty. I prefer it to the cyclone as I get better fuller flavour from an OL16. Considering the cyclone with afc cap and fusion drip tip cost me R1700 + and the OL16 can do a multitude of different airflow I think it is worth it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kevkev

SAVapeGear said:


> Let me leave this here:
> 
> http://savapegear.co.za/collections...e-16-bottom-fed-pre-order?variant=26029664710



Order placed! Thanks, please can I still get it this week?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh hell.vapecon fund getting depleted...leprechaun, reo and now this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kevkev

incredible_hullk said:


> oh hell.vapecon fund getting depleted...leprechaun, reo and now this



Do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

kevkev said:


> Do it!



Nike style baby!....sure I can survive on 1 kidney


----------



## kevkev

incredible_hullk said:


> Nike style baby!....sure I can survive on 1 kidney



This will be my third OL16. Nothing compares imo. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

kevkev said:


> Order placed! Thanks, please can I still get it this week?


...stock coming in by Aug 18th


----------



## kevkev

incredible_hullk said:


> ...stock coming in by Aug 18th



LOL, I know, just had to give him some kak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

OL16 for the WIN !!!


----------



## Viper_SA

SAVapeGear said:


> I didn't mean to get my first Disagree from you on the forum.There is many cheap and clone stuff out there.
> 
> I was just referring to Limited Edition BF attys.(To the Ouch comment)



Point taken, rating retracted. Still, it's ouch. I bear what @Christos is saying, but if you don't want a lung hitting atty, the Cyclone doesn't need the AFC. So, still much cheaper. I remember when several members said the Cyclone was THE best ever atty, now it's the OL16, so there will probably be another one soon. That hurts the pocket a lot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Is this 016 a mtl or dtl rda?
How is the airflow and flavour when compared to a Petri V2?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Is this 016 a mtl or dtl rda?
> How is the airflow and flavour when compared to a Petri V2?


It is anything you want it to be.

It has a lot of configuration options.Largest airflow is slighly smaller than Petri V2.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Since I found my sweet spot on the OL16 with my Reo,I have sold my Petri V2.It was just lying in the drawer.

Flavour is excellent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Point taken, rating retracted. Still, it's ouch. I bear what @Christos is saying, but if you don't want a lung hitting atty, the Cyclone doesn't need the AFC. So, still much cheaper. I remember when several members said the Cyclone was THE best ever atty, now it's the OL16, so there will probably be another one soon. That hurts the pocket a lot.


I thought so too, until I got my first OL16 just about a year ago. Nothing before and since has been better for me. Both as to versatility, size and build quality, including the sturdiness of the posts. Well worth investing in imho.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Andre said:


> I thought so too, until I got my first OL16 just about a year ago. Nothing before and since has been better for me. Both as to versatility, size and build quality, including the sturdiness of the posts. Well worth investing in imho.



Thanks @Andre, it must be good to have you all lyrical. Unfortunately my contractor messed up with my shower, and I now have to redo the whole shower unit, again due to water popping up in weird places. The main reason I redid the bloody bathroom. Maybe I'll grab one later, or by that time grab the V2 
Must admit, I still have not found an RDA that delivers flavor like my Odins do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Viper_SA are you interesed in 4 cyclones?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> @Viper_SA are you interesed in 4 cyclones?



How would you compare the cyclone to the O16 bud ?
I like lots of airflow but flavour is more important.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> How would you compare the cyclone to the O16 bud ?
> I like lots of airflow but flavour is more important.


They are both superb. The cyclone I prefer single builds. The OL16 demands dual builds. 

A cyclone with an afc is good with a single coil but a OL16 with a dual is better. 
I have never built dual coils in the cyclone. 

I enjoyed both and a cyclone is my go to flavour build for a single coil but the OL16 is better if you have the patience to build dual coils. 

I still rate the cyclone as one of the best flavour atty's with minimal juice use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> They are both superb. The cyclone I prefer single builds. The OL16 demands dual builds.
> 
> A cyclone with an afc is good with a single coil but a OL16 with a dual is better.
> I have never built dual coils in the cyclone.
> 
> I enjoyed both and a cyclone is my go to flavour build for a single coil but the OL16 is better if you have the patience to build dual coils.
> 
> I still rate the cyclone as one of the best flavour atty's with minimal juice use.



Im looking for a rda to run on a regulated squonker.
I usually vape between 50-60 watts but can vape lower. (Dont vape under 30watts though)


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Im looking for a rda to run on a regulated squonker.
> I usually vape between 50-60 watts but can vape lower. (Dont vape under 30watts though)


I only build the cyclones with SS and I vape them at about 45W on a regulated squonker. 
Not bad at all for a single coil with flavour for days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Christos said:


> @Viper_SA are you interesed in 4 cyclones?



lol, not really bud. Like I mentioned, I bave 4 BF Cyclones and 1 non-BF to taste juices with. If you have a SS AFC I might be interested. I only have a gold one. Never really use it, as my Cyclones are topping my Reos for MTL tobaccos. Lung hitting tobaccos just seems weird for me. Hoe does the OL16 compwre on a small air hole for MTL in single coil?


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Lung hitting tobaccos just seems weird for me.



Agreed @Viper_SA !
Nothing like a strong tobacco MTL
I prefer the hard punch of a strong MTL to the gradual rubbing of a lung hit

Lung hits for me are more for the fruity menthols....


----------



## Viper_SA

Yup @Silver I recently started mixing at 10-12mg again. Finally figured out how to mix high nix without getting throat scratching and nose burning side effects. On a good 0.7ish build it knocks quite well, even at 6mg. I DLH everything else. Desserts, bakery, fruits, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Yup @Silver I recently started mixing at 10-12mg again. Finally figured out how to mix high nix without getting throat scratching and nose burning side effects. On a good 0.7ish build it knocks quite well, even at 6mg. I DLH everything else. Desserts, bakery, fruits, etc.



Thats great. Nothing like a good strong tobacco in MTL mode. I can do 12mg but no lower. I have a lovely Blackbird menthol mix at 18mg on the RM2 now and its glorious. Its a 0.7 ohm NI80 single coil. Simple but superb.


----------



## Viper_SA

Also enjoying the Ni80 awg 26 single coils lately.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> lol, not really bud. Like I mentioned, I bave 4 BF Cyclones and 1 non-BF to taste juices with. If you have a SS AFC I might be interested. I only have a gold one. Never really use it, as my Cyclones are topping my Reos for MTL tobaccos. Lung hitting tobaccos just seems weird for me. Hoe does the OL16 compwre on a small air hole for MTL in single coil?


All my OL16s are single coil set up for MTL with various air hole sizes used - depending on the coil - clapton, twisted, etcetera. All are around 0.8 ohms. Only one OL16 on dual coils at 0.45 ohms for my tobaccos, but still MTL using smallish air holes.


----------



## BigB

Oh heck, thanks to my wonderful Physio and Doctor, I am slowly finding my feet but sitting at the PC was NOT a priority. Back was too sore to sit for any length of time. Sorry that I missed my alert to the thread....

We still have a few Cyclones. Factory is not making them any more though so new blood is welcomed.

Finding something lower than 22mm is a huge challenge. I currently have some V2 Velocity Clones on hand that work 110% on a dripbox. Extremely easy to build. Seem solid enough. Sub R300 territory.

I also have 24mm Vaporesso Nalu in stock. Big juice hole which allows a huge flow of liquid in a hurry. Drains nicely but old habit squeezes can result in flooding. Quite cute with its domed head and see through windows. Around the R400 mark depending on colour. The manufacturers like to make black and silver goodies and then price them differently....

Finally have the Steam Crave RBA Aromamizer which is 25mm. It is amazing with it cyclonic airflow fanning the coils and so on but not many squonkers can seat a 25mm RBA.....

The one lesson I did learn about carrying bespoke upmarket goods is that they don't sell. I cut my margins to 10%, slapped a sale sign on the goods (most came in at 12,5 to the dollar too).... Not a single sale. People want bang for their buck, not a fancy makers name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@BigB I can't find the Vaporesso Nalu on the web site.... I need a SS one!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Was also looking at the site and dont see it...lucky didnt pull the trigger this morning from slowtech


----------



## incredible_hullk

incredible_hullk said:


> Was also looking at the site and dont see it...lucky didnt pull the trigger this morning from slowtech


@Rob Fisher dumb question from my side..if it has pyrex glass window can you use it on unregulated device?


----------



## Cobrali

The Geekvape Tsunami 24 comes with a bf pin but i havent tried it yet..its too big for my reo and with bottom airflow if you oversquonk it may leak..but jt has a deep juice well.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher dumb question from my side..if it has pyrex glass window can you use it on unregulated device?



Sure... I don't see why not...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

For everyone that is on a tight budget, like me..... I bring you the OL16 for only $11

https://focalecig.com/Product/Origen-Little-16RDA-Atomizer-wBottom-Feeder-PinSilver-46439

Just ordered mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

Viper_SA said:


> For everyone that is on a tight budget, like me..... I bring you the OL16 for only $11
> 
> https://focalecig.com/Product/Origen-Little-16RDA-Atomizer-wBottom-Feeder-PinSilver-46439
> 
> Just ordered mine.


Look good, have you ordered from them before? If so what are the delivery times like?


----------



## Viper_SA

I have ordered from them before. The avelocity I got from them was just as good as the one I got from Sirvape. Delivery was like Fasttech unfortunately, but they do have more expensive shipping options, 3-8 days is the fastest, but it was like $40 for my krder, so I stuck to the free option.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

It appears my order from Focalecig.com has been cancelled due to shipping issues. Even after payment has gone through. No idea what's up with that

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viper_SA said:


> It appears my order from Focalecig.com has been cancelled due to shipping issues. Even after payment has gone through. No idea what's up with that



Even me bud also ordered a ol16 and it was cancelled bud. No explanation they just said shipping issues and i will be refunded.


----------



## Viper_SA

I used the free shipping option first time. Tried to put through a new one now with postNL. If only they would notify one about the issue. I had to go search their site for my order and only saw the issue then.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viper_SA said:


> I used the free shipping option first time. Tried to put through a new one now with postNL. If only they would notify one about the issue. I had to go search their site for my order and only saw the issue then.



Same thing bud. I hadnt gotten any email. Went on site and saw order cancelled.
Wtf...


----------



## Viper_SA

Got a confirmation email on 2nd order with postNL now. Will let you know it it goes through. At least I know Paypal has my back. They are truly great to work through.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Nope, 2nd order also cancelled due to 'shipping issue''. That was through postNL. No explanation and communication ie a nightmare. Will just refund and forget about the OL16.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Viper_SA said:


> Nope, 2nd order also cancelled due to 'shipping issue''. That was through postNL. No explanation and communication ie a nightmare. Will just refund and forget about the OL16.


That is bad. I wonder what is the issue? I see @SAVapeGear is sold out. Intaste and Vapetime got no issues shipping.


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @Petrus but they do not sell $11 clones though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

According to feedback received now, my country does not allow import of ecigs. Weird

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

